

Why Authenticity is the Key to Growing Your Business - BCharlie
http://blog.kissmetrics.com/truth-will-out/

======
BCharlie
I am glad to see KISSMETRICS posting something like this, because I very much
agree with the idea that authenticity is key to business success, but not
enough companies recognize it, including startups.

